# That will buff right out - BMW X6 Crashed by Carwash Employee



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

An employee of one of Minsk's car washes decided to drive around in a customers BMW X6. While driving at around 110km/h, he lost control of the car and crashed into a tree. The driver didn't have a driving licence and was drunk, later registering 1.78 per mille of alcohol in his blood.

According to this Belarusian website, he will receive a big fine, lose his job, have to pay for the repairs and the local police will open a criminal case against him for stealing the SUV.

_Source -http://www.gtspirit.com/2010/10/23/car-crash-bmw-x6-crashed-by-employee-carwash/_


----------



## Bystrov (Oct 12, 2010)

Idioti Blin ...


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Pobuhali *

1. 2800000 roubles = $92,465
2. Lost his job...
3. Money to fix X6 will prob. run him another $50K in Bellarus
4. Most likely some jail time for GTA...

That was one expensive party!!! 
:wow::drink:
debil...


----------



## JoseMaria (Aug 22, 2010)

chances a drunken, irresponsible car washing employee will ever earn enough to pay for any of this: 0%


----------



## CarlsonTheFlyer (May 7, 2009)

P'yanij kozyol.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

There is no way the employee will pay for this.... Ya bi eve ubil... Hopfully insurance will cover.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dasvidanya, X6!


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

I doubt that is even repairable. This is why I prefer to service and wash my vehicle myself.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

JoseMaria said:


> chances a drunken, irresponsible car washing employee will ever earn enough to pay for any of this: 0%


Do you mean 100%?


----------



## Koenvw (Jan 9, 2010)

His friends wil steal some parts in Europe for the car, so the repair is not that expansive...

Even the politics are drunk over there, so olso that is normal, no fine for that.


----------



## giza911 (Sep 20, 2008)

It is not so clear as the article states. Some people say that this was done by owner to get a compensation from insurance company. So, probably, it is a theater play. I would say tragedy.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I think the looks of that X6 have actually improved with the collision.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I think the looks of that X6 have actually improved with the collision.


:rofl:


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Did the rear wheel get stolen already or was the crash so severe that it knocked the wheel off?


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

SoCaLE39 said:


> I doubt that is even repairable. This is why I prefer to service and wash my vehicle myself.


+1

No Valets either.....


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

People do crazy things. While buying gas yesterday at one of those "full service car washes" a new Bentley came out of the gate. Granted, the employees are hungover frat kids from the local college...but good god!


----------



## moorechr (Nov 13, 2010)

Unbelievable. 

Sent from my PC36100 using BimmerApp


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

The idiot employee works for the Carwash so the business is responsible for the damage and if the owner is any kind of business man he will have insurance.:tsk:


----------



## loopy756 (Nov 22, 2010)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I think the looks of that X6 have actually improved with the collision.


lol


----------



## loopy756 (Nov 22, 2010)

tim330i said:


> An employee of one of Minsk's car washes decided to drive around in a customers BMW X6. While driving at around 110km/h, he lost control of the car and crashed into a tree. The driver didn't have a driving licence and was drunk, later registering 1.78 per mille of alcohol in his blood.
> 
> According to this Belarusian website, he will receive a big fine, lose his job, have to pay for the repairs and the local police will open a criminal case against him for stealing the SUV.
> 
> _Source -http://www.gtspirit.com/2010/10/23/car-crash-bmw-x6-crashed-by-employee-carwash/_


I could do better that that sober......


----------



## CarpBMW (Oct 11, 2010)

Ouch!!!! Feel bad for the owner.


----------

